# What Abortion Is (Funny)



## Branch (Dec 1, 2010)

friend of mine went into labour this evening, and so i, being the ass, have to post something spectacularly inapropriate on her fb wall once she comes home from the hospital with her bundle of joy. this is what she got.

[video=youtube;u58FKHU8wEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u58FKHU8wEU&feature=related[/video]

i sure hope it isn't a still-birth...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 4, 2010)

I can see this making its way into pop-culture! XD


----------



## Lobar (Dec 4, 2010)

this thread will not end well


----------



## HappyBunny (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah... I predict.... bad.


----------



## Willow (Dec 4, 2010)

You should feel bad.


----------



## CaptainNico (Dec 5, 2010)

That's so terrible. lawl


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

That baby had better be born perfectly healthy or you just made an ass of yourself publicly for all the world to see.


----------



## Asswings (Dec 5, 2010)

Why the FUCK do you think that is appropriate, in ANY situation?


----------



## Azure (Dec 5, 2010)

Reminds me of this, also, why u mad FAF?


----------



## Jude (Dec 5, 2010)

Haha, that's so terrible.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 5, 2010)

Not someone to laugh at abortion jokes... but that was hilarious.


----------



## kamunt (Dec 5, 2010)

That's so awfully funny.


----------



## Willow (Dec 5, 2010)

Azure said:


> why u mad FAF?


 It wasn't all that funny to begin with.


----------



## Branch (Dec 6, 2010)

finally. 4 days of contractions (she's very petite), ended with a c-section. she's fine. baby's fine. they go home tomorrow.


----------



## aiden749 (Dec 6, 2010)

Branch said:


> finally. 4 days of contractions (she's very petite), ended with a c-section. she's fine. baby's fine. they go home tomorrow.


 what kind of shitty OP are u?

post the weight


----------



## Azure (Dec 9, 2010)

Willow said:


> It wasn't all that funny to begin with.


Nothing is sacred, life least of all.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd be a hypocrite if I said that video (or abortion in general) wasn't funny, but I can admit it's not very cool to show a happy mother to be.


----------



## troy (Dec 11, 2010)

if you're going to be an asshole, at least be funny about it. i dont see how a happy mother would laugh at your shitty sense of humor. this is just another proof that furries are socially retarded.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 11, 2010)

troy said:


> if you're going to be an asshole, at least be funny about it. i dont see how a happy mother would laugh at your shitty sense of humor. this is just another proof that furries are socially retarded.


 
You don't know her sense of humor, how can you judge?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 11, 2010)

That was fucking hilarious.

Props to you for not being intimidated by society's obsession with their ovaries, OP.


----------



## troy (Dec 12, 2010)

Xenke said:


> You don't know her sense of humor, how can you judge?


 
because if she is holding the very child in her arms and laughs at the suggestion of abortion then she is a sick f*ck. what kind of mom is that? and i am giving the benefit of doubt.


----------



## Deo (Dec 12, 2010)

troy said:


> because if she is holding the very child in her arms and laughs at the suggestion of abortion then she is a sick f*ck. what kind of mom is that?


A well educated one with freedom of choice and without religious mindfuckery.


----------



## Bambi (Dec 12, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> A well educated one with freedom of choice and without religious mindfuckery.


Uhm, IMHO, if the babies already born that would mean the hypothetical "she" would be/is a sick fuck.

@OP: You shouldn't post this to her wall; or this thread's too old and its already happened, but still, if you need to legitimize yourself, do so in a way where you're not trying to be the center of gratification by posting something that's designed to provoke a new mother.


----------



## Deo (Dec 12, 2010)

Just because someone has a kid they can't laugh at abortion? People can laugh at anything they want to. That doesn't make them a sickfuck. Dead baby jokes are another example. So let's not go and create broad labels of "if you dun have birthed baby you no can find this-this-this-and this funny anymoar so sez da furrehs".


----------



## Bambi (Dec 12, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Just because someone has a kid they can't laugh at abortion? People can laugh at anything they want to. That doesn't make them a sickfuck. Dead baby jokes are another example. So let's not go and create broad labels of "if you dun have birthed baby you no can find this-this-this-and this funny anymoar so sez da furrehs".


Sorry, but dead baby jokes are kind of sick. I'm also not in the business of making labels, even if I find the OPs actions reprehensible.

Still, the video was entertaining.


----------

